# Nonunion midshaft humerus



## richelle25 (May 31, 2011)

Hello
Pt had an nonunion midshaft humerus, status post intramedullary nail...Op note states
"the fracture allowed placement of 2 cerclage wires.  Bone graft was then packed into the fracture site.  The cerclage wires tightened, which seemed to not only stabilize the fracture, but close the fracture down."  All the cpt codes for open humeral shaft includes hardware or intramedullary implant.  I am thinking using 24515/24516 with modifier 52...any suggestions??

Thanks!


----------



## PLAIDMAN (May 31, 2011)

Did you check out 24430; 24435?


----------

